# Salmon a la Bearcarver



## disco (Aug 13, 2013)

I have wanted to try smoking some salmon. I have a recipe that I grilled that I want to convert. However, a cooking instructor from decades ago taught me that you always start with a classic recipe before experimenting. My experience on this forum leads me to consider any recipe from Bearcarver a classic so I have started with his recipe prior to going out on my own,

The original post is at http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/91264/final-smoked-salmon-with-recipe-instructions-and-qview  if you want to see the classic by the master.

It all started with a sale on salmon. Here in the mountains, buying a salmon filet usually involves mortgaging your home and saving for a year. However, they had a sale on frozen wild pink salmon fillets so I picked up a package. Pink salmon wasn't my first choice and these were skinny straggly trimmed fillets but I can still afford to eat for the rest of the month.













20130813_1.JPG



__ disco
__ Aug 13, 2013






Bear says to skin the fish. I had to admit to some doubt. I have cooked a lot of salmon when I lived on the coast and rarely skinned it . However, I can not give one good reason not to skin it and it does seem more likely to let more brine and smoke in.













20130813_2.JPG



__ disco
__ Aug 13, 2013






Whenever I try a new recipe, I start small so I only made 1/2 batch of Bear's brine. I could have got away with 1/3. Bear's Brine recipe is on his post above.













20130813_3.JPG



__ disco
__ Aug 13, 2013






As the fillets were under 1/2 inch, I left them in for four hours. Bear states give them 6 hours if they are over 1/2 inch thick. Then, I put them on rack, dabbed them with paper towel to dry and in the fridge overnight. to dry the surface.













20130813_4.JPG



__ disco
__ Aug 13, 2013






Here they are out of the fridge. I have to admit I wondered about drying the surface. My experience with salmon is that the surface will remain somewhat damp for a long time whatever you do. Regardless, they got the drying time.













20130813_5.JPG



__ disco
__ Aug 13, 2013






I didn't have alder pellets which is my preferred salmon smoke from grilling so I went to my second favourite, Maple. I find it has a similar mild smoke like alder. Here it is loaded in the Bradley.













20130813_6.JPG



__ disco
__ Aug 13, 2013






Bear's recipe calls for an hour at 100 F. The Bradley only goes down to 120 F so I did the first hour without any heat applied in the Bradley. The AMNPS raised the temperature to 90 F so it was close. the rest of the smoke went like this:

After one hour at 90 F, the IT was 78. I increased the temperature to 120 F.

After 1/2 hour at 120 F the IT was 90. I increased the temperature to 140 F

After 1/2 hour at 140 F the IT was 98. I increased the temperature to 160 F

After 1/2 hour at 160 F the IT was 109. I increased the temperature to 180 F.

After 1/2 hour at 180 F the IT was 120. I increased the temperature to 200 F.

It took 1 hour and 40 minutes longer to bring the IT to 140 F.

Here is the finished product.













20130813_7.JPG



__ disco
__ Aug 13, 2013






The verdict. Excellent. There is a nice brine flavour, a touch of sweetness and a nice texture even from these raggedy salmon fillets. This is a classic hot smoked salmon.

I learned a lot following this recipe and feel more confident about trying to convert my favourite grilled salmon to the smoker. Thanks to Bear for his sharing his experience.

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 13, 2013)

Looks nice and tasty Disco! I haven't done salmon in a while because I won't buy farm fish, and our wild fish has been crazy expensive. Wish I could get over to the coast and catch a few.


----------



## disco (Aug 13, 2013)

I have the same problem. However, if I keep an eye open, I can occasionally get a buy like this. Too bad. I love salmon. When I lived on Vancouver Island, I used to get a lot of salmon. Sigh, they just don't run in the mountains here. I guess I'll have to settle for some trout.

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice Job, Disco!!!

Glad you liked it !!!

Thanks for the Heads up!!!  You're my best customer!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






That temp at the beginning didn't matter. The important thing is to stay 160* or under for the first 3 or 4 hours.

Bear


----------



## disco (Aug 13, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Job, Disco!!!
> 
> Glad you liked it !!!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bear. I have to admit I wondered if it would be too much smoke. Gladly, I admit I was wrong. It was just right.

Disco


----------



## woodcutter (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice work on the salmon! Any regrets skinning them first?


----------



## disco (Aug 13, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> Nice work on the salmon! Any regrets skinning them first?


Yes, but I don't know why. I am just used to cooking my salmon with the skin on. So, I guess it is just what I'm used to. I don't think it made it any better or worse but it was a thin filet. A thicker one and one wonders if the skinning would allow more brine and smoke to get in. 

In short, I might not skin the next time because that is how I learned to cook salmon.

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 13, 2013)

GREAT JOB Disco.


You are a awesome cook


----------



## disco (Aug 13, 2013)

c farmer said:


> GREAT JOB Disco.
> 
> 
> You are a awesome cook


Thanks, c farmer, but everyone who knows me will tell you I just love food. If you love food, you have to learn to cook!

However, your generous compliment is appreciated.

Disco


----------



## smoking b (Aug 13, 2013)

Those look really good man!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I'm gonna have to do some more salmon soon after seeing those - nice job!


----------



## disco (Aug 13, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Those look really good man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Smoking B. Us British Columbia boys will agree that everyone needs to do some salmon soon!

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 13, 2013)

Disco said:


> Thanks, c farmer, but everyone who knows me will tell you I just love food. If you love food, you have to learn to cook!
> 
> However, your generous compliment is appreciated.
> 
> Disco



I know what you mean,  I am getting better at cooking thanks to the forum.


----------



## disco (Aug 13, 2013)

c farmer said:


> I know what you mean, I am getting better at cooking thanks to the forum.


I really don't know why the major smoker manufacturers don't tell people about this forum with their purchases. If people who buy your product have success, they will tell others about the great product they just bought. If I hadn't searched out a specific recipe, I wouldn't have found this forum and would still be struggling.

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 13, 2013)

Lol. I was searching smoking cheese.

Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## disco (Aug 13, 2013)

c farmer said:


> Lol. I was searching smoking cheese.
> 
> Sorry for the hijack.


Hijack? Hardly. I will always sing the praises of this forum, the generosity of the members and encourage others to enjoy the forums.

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 14, 2013)

Disco said:


> Yes, but I don't know why. I am just used to cooking my salmon with the skin on. So, I guess it is just what I'm used to. I don't think it made it any better or worse but it was a thin filet. A thicker one and one wonders if the skinning would allow more brine and smoke to get in.
> 
> In short, I might not skin the next time because that is how I learned to cook salmon.
> 
> Disco


I agree-----I did 8 batches of Big Salmon before I got what I wanted. You probably read how I did all kinds of different things in each batch. I ended up liking them without the skin, but these were all BIG Salmon. I have a thread on the forum where I smoked some small stocked Trout, and for them I left the skin on. The skin on a small Trout is like paper, and the skin on a large Salmon is like a Wetsuit.

Bear


----------



## themule69 (Aug 14, 2013)

Disco

It looks GREAT!!!! As always a nice Qview.







I'm poor folk. Maybe I can go catch a carp
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Happy smoken.

David


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow Disco that looks fantastic and the tutorial/instructions are so easy to follow. I've smoked salmon but only after marinading in Yoshida's and some fresh grated ginger. Now I'll have to give "Salmon a la Bearcarver" a try. I've got some wild sockeye in the freezer.


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 14, 2013)

That looks delish Disco!

I love Salmon...but it's crazy expensive here.  Lynn loves Salmon patties...so that way we both get some.  Sigh...and yes it's fried!

Kat


----------



## disco (Aug 14, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> I agree-----I did 8 batches of Big Salmon before I got what I wanted. You probably read how I did all kinds of different things in each batch. I ended up liking them without the skin, but these were all BIG Salmon. I have a thread on the forum where I smoked some small stocked Trout, and for them I left the skin on. The skin on a small Trout is like paper, and the skin on a large Salmon is like a Wetsuit.
> 
> Bear


Thanks, Bear. I will give it a try if I get anymore of these thing fillets.

Disco


----------



## disco (Aug 14, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Disco
> 
> It looks GREAT!!!! As always a nice Qview.
> 
> ...


Start cultivating friends who fish!

Disco


----------



## cmayna (Aug 14, 2013)

Geez,  I guess I should feel a little guilty having a upright freezer overflowing with recently caught King Salmon that the Mrs has been catching?

And having to keep complaining about having to smoke more and more just to make more room for next weekends catch?

NOT!!!

It's all her fault


----------



## disco (Aug 14, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> Wow Disco that looks fantastic and the tutorial/instructions are so easy to follow. I've smoked salmon but only after marinading in Yoshida's and some fresh grated ginger. Now I'll have to give "Salmon a la Bearcarver" a try. I've got some wild sockeye in the freezer.


Thanks, Alesia. I really like Bear's recipe. It comes out chewy like I used to get as a kid. Most of the smoked salmon now is done at higher temperatures and is like cooked salmon with a smoke flavour. This stuff is great on a cracker with a cold beverage.

Disco


----------



## disco (Aug 14, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> That looks delish Disco!
> 
> I love Salmon...but it's crazy expensive here.  Lynn loves Salmon patties...so that way we both get some.  Sigh...and yes it's fried!
> 
> Kat


Thanks, Kat.

It is very expensive here too but the missus likes it and she deserves treats after 38 years of marriage.

I was raised on salmon cakes for breakfast. My mom would open a tin of salmon and mix it with an egg, some left over potatoes and some chopped onion. Hm, might have to make that again for old times sake.

Disco


----------



## disco (Aug 14, 2013)

cmayna said:


> Geez, I guess I should feel a little guilty having a upright freezer overflowing with recently caught King Salmon that the Mrs has been catching?
> 
> And having to keep complaining about having to smoke more and more just to make more room for next weekends catch?
> 
> ...


There is no need to feel guilty. Just give me some of the salmon!

Disco


----------



## cmayna (Aug 14, 2013)

Disco,

If only you were closer to me,  we could have a smokin' party.     What I like is the fact that there are so many different Smoked Salmon recipes out there.  I will sometimes brine a couple filet's this way and then a couple more that way.   Then put them in the smoker all at once.  It's fun doing a tasting party.


----------



## disco (Aug 14, 2013)

cmayna said:


> Disco,
> 
> If only you were closer to me,  we could have a smokin' party.     What I like is the fact that there are so many different Smoked Salmon recipes out there.  I will sometimes brine a couple filet's this way and then a couple more that way.   Then put them in the smoker all at once.  It's fun doing a tasting party.


Har, it is a little far, even for salmon!

I like multiple treatments for similar meat in one smoke too. The best part is your guests can find one that suits them.

Disco


----------



## mike johnson (Aug 15, 2013)

I always skin Pink Salmon ( Humpys ) . They get a slime on them that can drip off and makes it very unappetizing. Your salmon looks great!!!


----------



## disco (Aug 15, 2013)

Mike Johnson said:


> I always skin Pink Salmon ( Humpys ) . They get a slime on them that can drip off and makes it very unappetizing. Your salmon looks great!!!


Thanks Mike. I always grilled my salmon before and never had a problem with the skin as it always crisped up. I can see where it would be less palatable smoked.

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 15, 2013)

Disco said:


> Thanks Mike. I always grilled my salmon before and never had a problem with the skin as it always crisped up. I can see where it would be less palatable smoked.
> 
> Disco


When I was a kid, we used to fry or grill our trout. My favorite parts were the skin & the crispy tail.

Nowadays a lot of the toxic crap is stored under the skin, so we no longer eat the skin.

Also there didn't used to be a State recommended daily/weekly limit for fish consumption.

So many things we got to do as kids that kids today can't.

Bear


----------



## disco (Aug 15, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> When I was a kid, we used to fry or grill our trout. My favorite parts were the skin & the crispy tail.
> 
> Nowadays a lot of the toxic crap is stored under the skin, so we no longer eat the skin.
> 
> ...


Well, I have eaten some salmon skin in my time but, mostly, I just grilled skin side down cause it was easier to take off the grill. Still thinking about it.

When we were kids, my mom would make a pork roast and we'd fight over the "cracklins" the skin and fat that had crisped up. My doctor would have a fit if I even mentioned it.

Disco


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 15, 2013)

Good looking Salmon. Now I start saving my pennies for a piece of Salmon.

I hate being poor and no way out 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

have fun and . . .


----------



## disco (Aug 15, 2013)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Good looking Salmon. Now I start saving my pennies for a piece of Salmon.
> 
> I hate being poor and no way out
> 
> ...


Thanks. Just keep checking the frozen food section. Every once and a while, they have some on sale. The best part is that the health recommendation for salmon is that it should be frozen to eliminate parasites.

Disco


----------



## bince (Aug 15, 2013)

Nice looking Salmon plate, Disco!

My son and I are heading up to Tofino for a few days. Looking to get in some serious salmon fishing, hopefully catching a few like that one cmayna's wife is holding. Nice fish! I will have to try 'Salmon a la Bearcarver' with some of it, it looked very tasty.


----------



## disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Bince said:


> Nice looking Salmon plate, Disco!
> 
> My son and I are heading up to Tofino for a few days. Looking to get in some serious salmon fishing, hopefully catching a few like that one cmayna's wife is holding. Nice fish! I will have to try 'Salmon a la Bearcarver' with some of it, it looked very tasty.


Sorry about missing your post, Bince.I love Tofino and the west coast of the Island and haven't been there in years. Good luck with the fishing!Disco


----------

